# In Call Volume Issues



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have noticed since the Gingerbread update my in call volume seems reduced. I have tried fixing it with the Voodoo kernel (v 1.5 due to video compatibility issues). I work in a louder environment and sometimes use the speaker phone option. Cant seem to boost the volume...

I have a Samsung Mesmerize running Awesome Sauce 10.5.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks to Efpophis & Imoseyon on the latest leankernel my issues are now resolved!

http://rootzwiki.com...rnel-v220-1112/

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki~This is a resolve for TW based ROMS~


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

If you find the new volume levels are too loud you can resolve that issue here.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/14823-Volume-incriments

Sent from the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------

